# leur signifiant par là qu'ils existent.



## mbalbarani

Ho incontrato la seguente frase in un articolo che parla della storia dei graffiti nel mondo:

Le but du graffiti étant au départ d’obtenir « _the Fame _», c’est-à-dire la célébrité, la reconnaissance des autres taggers ou graffers leur signifiant par là qu’ils existent !

Potete aiutarmi a tradurla correttamente?? é la parte finale che non comprendo bene..

Vi do una mia versione ( sicuramente non corretta al 100%):

Lo scopo primo dei graffiti era ottenere "the fame", la celebrità, il riconoscimento da quegli artisti che per loro (riferito gli autori dei graffiti) significavano molto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Mbalbarani,
Solo per farti capire, perché non trovo la parola  veramente adatta : "Lo scopo primo dei graffitari era ottenere "the fame", la celebrità, il riconoscimento dagli altri artisti ai quali _affermavano_ così la propria esistenza"


----------



## EdenMartin

Si potrebbe dire "comunicavano".


----------



## matoupaschat

"... ai quali comunicavano così la propria esistenza". Sì, comunque stavo cercando qualcosa di più "clamoroso"...


----------



## EdenMartin

matoupaschat said:


> "... ai quali comunicavano così la propria esistenza". Sì, comunque stavo cercando qualcosa di più "clamoroso"...



Credo che tu abbia ragione nel raccogliere la sfumatura. Nel formulare una mia proposta, a questo punto rivedrei anche l'impianto della traduzione, precisando che l'_étant_ in apertura andrebbe valutato conoscendo il testo che precede la frase, e che sembrerebbe introdurla:
_Poiché __all'inizio lo scopo dei graffiti era ottenere "the fame", cioè la celebrità, il riconoscimento da parte degli altri graffitari, cui si rivolgevano per affermare (in questo modo) la propria esistenza._


----------



## matoupaschat

> _Poiché all'inizio lo scopo dei graffiti era ottenere "the fame", cioè la celebrità, il riconoscimento *da parte* degli altri graffitari, cui *si rivolgevano per* affermare (in questo modo) la propria esistenza._



Ecco proprio ciò che mi mancava, grazie!


----------

